# 82 Sidewinder clean up



## 56 Vette (Oct 16, 2017)

Had this 82 Sidewinder sitting in the garage since Ann Arbor last spring, finally got a few bikes done this summer and decided to give this one a detail. It was mostly complete only missing a few pedal reflectors and the front reflector, and needing new rubber and cables. the paint was pretty presentable with a few scratches, the chrome pretty decent too. The anodized rims and hubs are pretty clean other than some brake burn, the dia-compe levers and calipers are all pretty nice as well. One bonus was the set of Oakley F-1 grips that were on it when I bought it. Got the paint and chrome polished up, all the anodized parts cleaned up, wheels trued, and fresh grease. I put new cables in the old housings, they cleaned up pretty well too. Other than a set of brake pads gonna call this one done.  Here are a few pics! Joe


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sweet! Wish one like that would fall into my garage.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 16, 2017)

It looks like the 1982 Sidewinder was the electro-forged version of the King Sting. I've got an early 1983, but it doesn't have the aluminum rims, chrome fork, or anodized calipers. Nice bike, @56 Vette !


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 24, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Had this 82 Sidewinder sitting in the garage since Ann Arbor last spring, finally got a few bikes done this summer and decided to give this one a detail. It was mostly complete only missing a few pedal reflectors and the front reflector, and needing new rubber and cables. the paint was pretty presentable with a few scratches, the chrome pretty decent too. The anodized rims and hubs are pretty clean other than some brake burn, the dia-compe levers and calipers are all pretty nice as well. One bonus was the set of Oakley F-1 grips that were on it when I bought it. Got the paint and chrome polished up, all the anodized parts cleaned up, wheels trued, and fresh grease. I put new cables in the old housings, they cleaned up pretty well too. Other than a set of brake pads gonna call this one done.  Here are a few pics! JoeView attachment 693093 View attachment 693094 View attachment 693095 View attachment 693096 View attachment 693097 View attachment 693098 View attachment 693099 View attachment 693100 View attachment 693101 View attachment 693102 View attachment 693103



Very nice clean-up! You triggered me - I was selling Sidewinders in Va. Beach in 1982...that anodized equipment is so sweet.


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice ride. I have a 82 Sidewinder to.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, it cleaned up pretty good, only got to ride it about a mile so far. Picked up some dia compe brake pads at Memory Lane and took it for a few laps around the swap. Pretty solid rider! That's a nice one Clark58mx! Joe


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 31, 2017)

Love this bike. That was just a little before my time as far as being old enough to ride one, but I remember the “big kids” riding them. 
I was in love. Beautiful bike, nice work.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 1, 2017)

I also really like your bike.  It reminds me of my Nue Citi which was a 1 year bike from Schwinn.  Roger


----------



## Oilit (Nov 1, 2017)

rhenning said:


> I also really like your bike.  It reminds me of my Nue Citi which was a 1 year bike from Schwinn.  Roger
> 
> View attachment 701300
> 
> View attachment 701301



Well there's one I never heard of! What year was it? It does remind me of a Sidewinder.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 1, 2017)

I believe 1987 from memory. Schwinns first Hybred if you will or so it was advertised.  They also came in red.  One unusual thing is the rear brake is a center pull mount edunder and behind the bottom bracket like U brake.  Decent nice riding heavy bike.  Roger


----------



## Oilit (Nov 1, 2017)

rhenning said:


> I believe 1987 from memory. Schwinns first Hybred is you will or so it was advertised.  They also came in red.  One unusual thing is the rear brake is a center pull mount edunder and behind the bottom bracket like U brake.  Decent nice riding heavy bike.  Roger



I'm heavy enough that I like the secure feeling of a heavier bike!


----------



## Oilit (Dec 16, 2017)

Oilit said:


> It looks like the 1982 Sidewinder was the electro-forged version of the King Sting. I've got an early 1983, but it doesn't have the aluminum rims, chrome fork, or anodized calipers. Nice bike, @56 Vette !



@schwinndoggy


----------



## mnelson294 (Sep 10, 2018)

One i have for sale in Evanston,Il.*post*


----------

